# Cruddy Cell Phone Pics From Yesterday ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll get some real pics of the birds tomorrow .. was just too lazy/pooped to have dug out the real camera yesterday .. should have .. some great stories and would have been great photos .. 

http://www.rims.net/2008Aug30

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely babies, Terry. They all seem so content, like they know they're home and they're safe.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The pics aren't that bad...the babis are definitely of the cute and cuddly kind.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cute, cute, cute and more cute....................Pretty race bird. I doubt that anyone released those race birds. Someone probably tried to break it to their loft or it just escaped. Remember, I had one get away from me a few weeks ago. Luckily, it stayed around the loft of the guy it belongs to and trapped back in.


----------

